# Banana holder



## steveindenmark (1 Jul 2016)

Here is one for the Brompton Boys.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/175222...tuff.com/stuff/vehicles/cycles/banana-holder/


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2016)

How much? To hold a banana? I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2016)




----------



## roadrash (1 Jul 2016)

solution looking for a problem!!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2016)

Might pay that for one of these though






Much more useful.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jul 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Might pay that for one of these though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shaken... Not stirred?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2016)

Pffft. User10571 invented something far better years ago.


----------



## Sixmile (1 Jul 2016)

I remember seeing this a few months ago in Cycling Weekly. 

Random fact, at that price, it equates to 236 actual bananas from Tesco.


----------



## ayceejay (1 Jul 2016)

I see an opening for the invention of a jersey with pockets.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jul 2016)

Sixmile said:


> Random fact, at that price, it equates to 236 actual bananas from Tesco.


Well that's etsy for you. http://www.thewire.com/national/2011/08/yes-hobo-themed-wedding-offensive/40903/ http://sadetsyboyfriends.tumblr.com




steveindenmark said:


> Here is one for the Brompton Boys.


Why brompton? Wouldn't their banana be close to the ground? (@Fnaar)


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jul 2016)

Here is a more 3rd millennium solution 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bananabotcage.199396/#post-4246796


----------



## chris folder (1 Jul 2016)

Ha brilliant to hold a banana


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jul 2016)

THe Banana Guard was popular for a while:


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jul 2016)

Problem is you need a range of bananas!

Apparently a Green/ yellow end of the scale banana has long polysaccharide chains which take awhile to break down
A Yellow / Brown end of the scale banana has lshortpolysaccharide chains which break down quickly 

For sustained and delayed energy use the former, for more of a boost, use the latter


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Here is one for the Brompton Boys.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/175222880/banana-holder-brown?ref=market&utm_source=PH&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_campaign=UK_BUYER&utm_content=skimlinks_phg&ph_click=11l65KDojY&ph_camref=10l8qW&ph_ref=http://www.blessthisstuff.com/stuff/vehicles/cycles/banana-holder/


Why 'Brompton Boys'? Seems an odd thing to write and I'm not sure what you're implying.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

well I know you like very expensive carrying handles made of leather as well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> well I know you like very expensive carrying handles made of leather as well.


Eh? Wtf you on about?


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2016)

Would also do for plantain.


----------



## chris folder (3 Jul 2016)

HiI'm not a fan of bananas can you get other fruit holders?


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2016)

What would you like? Paw-Paw, passion fruit, mango, tangerine, kiwi, pineapple?


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jul 2016)

Banana Holder?
Noddy's less famous brother.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jul 2016)

Cycleops said:


> What would you like? Paw-Paw, passion fruit, mango, tangerine, kiwi, pineapple?



Yep

Banana guard also did the "Froot guard" for those who preferred their fruit in a more spherical form

Edited:


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Eh? Wtf you on about?



If I have to explain, you obviously don't get it. Everybody else seems to have got the funny side of it.


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2016)

I think he may be pulling your plonker.


----------



## midlife (3 Jul 2016)

Is this thread going pear shaped?

Shaun


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> If I have to explain, you obviously don't get it. Everybody else seems to have got the funny side of it.


I get it, but why single out Brompton riders? And yes, if a joke needs explaining its shoot.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2016)

Its target demographic is hipster cyclists with money to burn, and a love of retro. In most of the world, that would be a millennial on a fixie. In London (and I suspect even more so in dk), that's a Brompton.

But, as I said upthread, on a Brompton your banana would be dangerously close to the dirt. And Etsy has loads of overpriced things, especially for Brompton. Eg for £317 + shipping from Japan ...


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Its target demographic is hipster cyclists with money to burn, and a love of retro. In most of the world, that would be a millennial on a fixie. In London (and I suspect even more so in dk), that's a Brompton.
> 
> But, as I said upthread, on a Brompton your banana would be dangerously close to the dirt. And Etsy has loads of overpriced things, especially for Brompton. Eg for £317 + shipping from Japan ...


Brompton = hipster, erm.....no!!


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Brompton = hipster, erm.....no!!


Not universally, of course. But Brompton riders are a subset of hipsters. And hipsters are a subset of Brompton riders.

@steveindenmark has an association with Bromptons. It's not explicit, and it's not universal. I've joined in because the original article was funny, not because it gave away anything to Brompton riders.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jul 2016)

'Tis simple:


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Not universally, of course. But Brompton riders are a subset of hipsters. And hipsters are a subset of Brompton riders.
> 
> @steveindenmark has an association with Bromptons. It's not explicit, and it's not universal. I've joined in because the original article was funny, not because it gave away anything to Brompton riders.


Sorry I need evidence that B riders are a subset of hipsters. I just don't see it at all.


----------



## simongt (3 Jul 2016)

Seems to be just the thing for those who think they have everything......but just aren't QUITE sure - !


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> Sorry I need evidence that B riders are a subset of hipsters. I just don't see it at all.



You don't think some of them are a little eccentric?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> You don't think some of them are a little eccentric?


As weird as a full grown bloke on a toy scooter, no.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

Yes, sorry you are right.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii1WYJK4ufw


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (3 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Yes, sorry you are right.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii1WYJK4ufw



Not a leather handle in sight.


----------



## Kell (4 Jul 2016)

Brompton riders may be a lot of things, but I don't get the hipster angle either.

Middle-aged man mostly. And if they have a beard, it's not normally a trendy beard.

Admittedly, they (we) do spend a lot of money on anything related to Bromptons.


----------



## T4tomo (4 Jul 2016)

A hipster wouldn't be seen dead on a Brompton, it would have to be a fixed gear, or single speed if they were just learning to ride/hip.


----------

